# Building The Cruzen2.0



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice start. I am interested in seeing you finish. Any of the Cruze diesel rims should fit as well. You could also pop the center caps and see if any will exchange. Subscribed!


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

So you're simply swapping the drivetrain and the cradle? Shouldnt be too difficult. 
Sensor plugs should all be the same, maybe in different locations, but you could solve that with the Verano underhood harness. That harness should match up with the Cruze body harness, maybe some repinning. AlldataDIY connector diagrams for both cars would be invaluable.
Beyond that, Verano ECM, Cruze BCM, security relearn and away you go.
Heck, you might be able to use the Verano shifter in the ECO, too
Are you also going to continue to use the ECO suspension on all four corners, or are you swapping all the Verano shocks/brakes over? Should be all straightforward fit-wise, as they are the same as Cruze Diesel parts. That would also help you with any potential problems with parts integration. 
Then you just treat it as a Cruze Diesel, buy a couple good used Verano wheels and use those 18s. They look good on a Cruze. 
Look forward to your progress and future success.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

The buick wheels are beyond saving and none of the tires are even repairable. So I needed to buy both wheels and tires so I purchased a set of 4 off an equinox (the diesel cruze wheels are a bit ugly to me) and matching tires. Hopefully i can take the buick for a rip down my street this evening!


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

MISTAKE NO.1

Wrong wheels, those equinox wheels (purchased) are 5x120, so now to see about another set of 17x7 wheels

EDIT:
I did my research but the guy at the local used parts depot assured me that wheels from the 08 equinox and wheels from the later 2012 were the same... I shall be returning there in the morning to exchange them for some 17x7 '08 Saturn Vue wheels that I know are 5x115 as my family used to own one.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

https://www.wheel-size.com/

That'll help you figure out what'll fit. Check Craigslist and Facebook Marketplace. Thats how I found my set, and the wheels were in perfect shape.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

thebac, i've used that for years now, but just went with what the parts guy said for once. Wont be doing that again!


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Success! Buick is now driveable, and it's f*cking FAST. 
The wheel saga isn't quite over but there are four wheels and tires on the buick.
I was only able to swap 3 of the wheels and will have to pick up the 4th on monday, but 3 of 4 means I can just throw the buick spare on in place of the missing one.
Got the ac system properly emptied/evacuated today as well, for $50 it was quite tempting to "accidentally" cause a massive leak, but instead I went with the right way of doing it.
Progress!!







(stock photo, mine have bowties)


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Motor Trend did 6.4 to 60 and 15.0 in the quarter. 
2013 Buick Verano Turbo Arrival - Motor Trend


I thought that was a bit slow, but C&D got 6.4/15.2:
https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2013-buick-verano-turbo-manual-test-review


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> MISTAKE NO.1
> 
> Wrong wheels, those equinox wheels (purchased) are 5x120, so now to see about another set of 17x7 wheels
> 
> ...


So, I am still curious. Did/Does the Buick Cap's interchange with the Chevy ones? Did the Saturn actually have Chevy bow-ties on the rims or did you find some different caps?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Most gm center caps are interchangeable, finding CHROME bowties instead of the normal painted ones is proving to be harder. The 5 spokes I have were also available on the 08 equinox and the later Captiva. The parts place just happened to have a pair of the bowties laying about, my guess is they came off a set of malibu wheels.

















UPDATE: While the offset is correct on the current wheels, the shape puts the front wheels uncomfortably close to the brake calipers. I have ordered a pair of 3mm spacers just to make it impossible for the wheel to flex and contact the caliper. Also got a good bit of the interior pulled out of the car so I can gain access to the wire harness. Found out that the emergency "my fob is dead and I need to start the car" system is literally the same ring you would find around the ignition barrel in a regular key ignition system to read the chip in the key. Good use of existing systems, also makes it a lot easier to change the Cruze over to the buick drivetrain and wiring as I can just mount the sensor on a pocket and just throw the keys in there and go.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

Looks like you've got an interesting project and always nice when you have a complete donor car. It doesn't look in too bad of shape either which is nice. The Verano had a lot of extra features and sound deadening compared to the Cruze, let alone a lighter Eco, so your car should be a decent amount quicker and that's before any of the tuning options.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

A few more photos and a question.

























Left or Right?


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

You thinking about possibly just repairing the Verano? It doesn't look like too much damage so I'd imagine if you're handy with body work shouldn't be too bad.

I guess the big question is where you're looking to be in the end? The Verano will still be a nice entry level luxury car with a salvage title that you can drive and even modify. The Cruze swap will still be a LS model with a bigger engine and something different. With either one I wouldn't expect to make money off them if you decided to sell so do it for the love of which one appeals the most.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Repairing the Verano is pretty much out of the question due to the difficulty of getting it repaired adiqutely to get it inspected and registered in Michigan when it currently has an out of state "parts only" title. 
I am aware the the resale value will be quite low in either case, thats the reason I dont want to do this swap on my ECO and "loose" that much in value. As it is the ECO is worth about 7k so id prefer to start with a car that I can buy for 2-4k, not have to worry about the value, and get a good bit of money back from selling the ECO.

Now I just have to get everything lined up to purchase said other cheap Cruze...


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

Just curious, do you know if that engine would mate upto an ECO MT6? or does the verano have a different transmission?


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

Ah, I thought the picture was the new LS you were talking about picking up. Missed the Eco badge on the trunk the first time I looked at your pic.

Another big question is do you have another car to drive besides the Eco? Even though it _seems_ simple to swap in the different powertrain there's always a chance you'll run into missing parts, having to fabricate something, electrical or other troubleshooting gremlins and it might be nice to keep the Eco as a driver and have another cheap donor car to swap into.




RichLo1 said:


> Just curious, do you know if that engine would mate upto an ECO MT6? or does the verano have a different transmission?


The Verano with it's bigger 2.0L engine came with a _much_ stronger F40 6-speed manual trans. Besides the extremely small amount of Veranos built with them (I'm surprised one came up at salvage auction), the F40 was also used in oversea Opel/Vaxhaul Astra OPC, the Insignia and our Regal, the Pontiac G6 GTP with the 3.9L OHV V6 and many Saab 9-3 models with the similar 2.0L Ecotec-based four and also behind the 2.8L high-feature corporate DOHC GM turbo V6.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

TheCruzen said:


> Repairing the Verano is pretty much out of the question due to the difficulty of getting it repaired adiqutely to get it inspected and registered in Michigan when it currently has an out of state "parts only" title.


What's up with that, anyway?
My salvage dealer tells me Parts Only and Scrap can never be rebuilt, and then I see talk on the internet of people having done it, including at least one guy in Michigan. 
Is it do-able, but takes more than a cop crawling around looking at serial numbers for a half hour?

BTW, there's a couple of Clean Titles in Flint tomorrow. The red one has leather and good bags, and it should go on the block first, so the blue one can be your fallback plan. 
https://www.copart.com/lot/23055538 
https://www.copart.com/lot/33503098


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

RichLo1
The m32 is garbage, I doubt it would last more than 100mi or 1 quarter mile pass with the 2.0t

Blackbird
I do have another vehicle, but as I said, I would like to avoid using my nice ECO

Taxman
It would make things a lot easier to start with a stick cruze. One less thing to worry about, but it does make it harder to find one that will work. Also, it's the out-of-state part that makes the rebuilt cert hard.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I bet you could put an Eco in your driveway for less than $1500, but it might not be clean title.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Preferred, out of state salvage 

Expensive to ship, clan title A
Expensive to ship, clan title B

LS model with MI salvage title


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I can take a look at anything in Lansing or Ionia if you want, but I'm not going to Indy, Atlanta, or Walton. (seems like the Walton car wasn't an easy fix anyway).

Is the manual pedal group a bolt-on affair, or do you need to weld in a mounting bracket?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

As far as I can tell, it's bolt in. I'm more worried about if the clutch master mountings are there, if the shift cables come out the same spot, and sometimes (I can't confirm for the cruze) the column lock and shift lockout are different. All things that can be overcome, but though I would like to avoid it, you might have a good point. An auto will be cheaper, more common, and I know of one on craigslist with a clean title for $1800... Decisions, decisions...

EDIT: Nevermind about the $1800 example, too many issues.

UPDATE: I looked up the process for titling a salvage vehicle a while ago and I just checked the michigan sos website to make sure I was remembering everything correctly. LINK. I had missed/forgotten that there is an annoying but not too difficult way to do it, have a police officer re-certify it as a salvage vehicle, then fix it, then have it inspected and rebuilt title issued, then it can be plated. I would do all of this BEFORE beginning the swap to make it less likely to fail the inspection.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Just throw a $1k bid on the red car in Flint and see what happens. The color even matches. What's the worst case, you put the steering column out of the Buick in it?


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I can’t believe you were even able to find that Verano. I did a brief search on Autotrader and I only found 2 Veranos in for sale in the USA with a manual.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Really, my only protest to buying an auto is it's just one more thing to sort out on top of the long list I've already got. I'm considering it.

Also, have you ever tried to get a hood for a cruze? Pain in the ass, usually expensive, and the majority of cruzes get scrapped from a front end crash. The junk yard near me had a total of 4 cruzes in the last year that weren't hit in the front, out of 30+ cars I believe. In the end it might be worth it to spend a little more for one with a good hood.

The rarity of a manual verano is the reason I spent as much for it as I did.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I believe new CAPA certified 1G hoods are around $150-200.
Rock Auto has one for $91 (plus $134 freight) but they don't say it's certified. 
That's where it pays to have a friend who owns a body shop, but it's still going to cost more to paint it than to buy the part, unless you paint it yourself. 

This one's $150, 2015, 10k miles, small dent disclosed. 
Toledo area. They sold me the fender that's on my red 2016, came off a 2017 with 1609 miles on it. 
https://wsimgprooh.car-part.com/1426/2018/00010547/1426_00010547_01_web.jpg


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Between shipping and paint was where I couldn't justify replacing the hood on my ECO. I mean, it's wrinkled, but it still closes fine and the panel gaps are OK. 

I'll at least keep an eye on the red auto's auction


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

So when are you going to get started on the tear downs? 

I would imagine the bosses are there for the different mounts, but you'll probably have to drill the holes. No big deal. Heck, knowing GM...they probably use the mount holes for something else on the auto cars, and it'll just be a simple matter of swapping parts.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Teardowns commence as soon as this one arrives.


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

I have been thinking about doing this due to engine issues with my eco so it is cool to actually see someone try it.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

The Gutted One, she has arrived!

Teardowns will begin tomorrow!


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Sisters


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

For those wondering about a auto to manual swap, the mounting, bosses, and even the port for the clutch fluid is there. Pedal support also has all the mountings for the pedal, just looks a pain to get to. Like its "take the dash out to get to it" hard to get to... Which I have to do anyways to swap wire harnesses. I'll get a pic of the pedal assembly later.

Swaping to a stick is so much nicer in these cars than my Grand am would have been (2001 w/ factory 5spd), on those GM didnt even bother to punch the hole for the clutch master. And to make it even more difficult, the manual had a different subframe and the trans mounted to it instead of the body.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Progress


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

So far I've got the heatshields, exhaust, fuel system, rear suspension, and shifter cables moved over. Not sure if I'm going to run the buick exhaust tips or use downturns to make it look like a stocker, not really sold on the look of the buick tips anyways. I'll probably make up my mind as soon as I get a bumper on the car to see where they end up.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well this is shaping up to be quite epic.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

*screaming*


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Cruzen, I happened to look at a newer Camaro today, and it's wheels had silver bowties on the centercaps. 
They looked to be the same size as the Cruze centers, too.
Made me think of your post about it.

BTW, told you so about the bosses and such.  Those harnesses look fun. Ugh.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

It's done!

Kidding, just the engine bay is done. The interior is still all over the floor, and there's a lot of fiddly stuff to sort out such as wiring the lights and decklid as they are different between the 2 cars. Hope to pick up those parts today, then it will technically be legal to drive.... Once the title gets here that is. CANT WAIT TO HEAR THIS THING RUN AGAIN!


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Parts!

Decklid (assembly), headlights, taillights, and rh mirror.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm glad this car is local - maybe I'll see it driving around at some point, once it is done!


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

No pictures of todays progress, mainly because it almost looks like I havent done anything to it. Spent most of the time working on it today modifying the wire harnesses to make up for the "small" diffrences between the cars. Mostly that involved relocating some of the connections behind the dash and figuring out how to make the lights actually plug in to the verano harness. There are quite a few "minor" differences between the "sister" cars, mostly where and how things are wired, hooked up, attached, mounted, or shaped. 

TLDR; Cars not identical, problems ensue, fix problem, scream, fix next problem, car should drive by end of week. (fingers crossed)


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

IT'S ALIVE !!!!

D*mn near every possible warning light and error message is on right now, and the exhaust isn't connected, but all these things shall be taken care of in time.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

MOVEMENT!

Moved under its own power, still needs driver headlight and rear lights wired, and the brakes need re-bleeding, and then theres the problem of at least 2 broken fittings for the vacuum lines to the power brakes.... But Movement!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

A little movement is still movement - great work!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would hope to see the 2.0 at Lordstown next year. This is going to be an interesting car to check out.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

You dont mess around, do you? Nice to hear the progress.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

thebac, I'm 22 and my job doesnt really need me full time in the summer.

blasirl, I plan to be there

EDIT: The other reason for the expediency of this build is my own impatience as well as my experience with most of the activities involved in this mess I'm calling a car


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

An update, I spent most of today working on the door wiring, all of it is now installed and some of it works! Not sure what problems are from just my own stupidity and what is just not working at all. 

As of right now all four doors on the cruze have modified verano harnesses and the following is the status of their functionality.
Drivers window goes up and down properly
Rear driver window goes up and down but backwards
Neither passenger windows work
Only rear door speakers work
Have yet to test power mirrors
Need to take lock and latch from verano driver door and install in cruze so I have a key to it, this has been done to the other 3 doors already

Other things
Need to wire up driver headlight
Need to wire rear lights +camera
Bleed brakes again
Mount rear deck speakers
Finish reassembly of interior
Change park brake cables
And the rest is just cosmetic and reassembling the front end

So this is where the progress slows for a bit as I figure out what the h*ll I did wrong! And I'm waiting on parts anyways.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

DDM and PDM reprogrammed so Cruze BCM recognizes them?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

I went with just swapping every wire and computer to avoid issues wherever possible, I may have damaged something, neglected a ground, or just gotten something connected wrong.

I shall figure it out in time, hopefully not too long though


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

More than likely a ground wire or repinning issue. You'll get it done.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

This is awesome, I'm amazed at your progress and glad to see you thoroughly documenting it on here! Making a true Cruze SS haha.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Found it!
Passenger windows now working, both backwards. It was a missed ground.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

It runs!
It drives!
It stops!
H*LY S#IT THIS THING NEEDS AN ALIGNMENT


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

LOL Congrats!


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

9 days

Nine days from the cruze shell rolling into the garage to a running driving vehicle.

NINE DAYS


Most of the remaining work is waiting on parts


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That's gotta be some kind of record.

I bet you it still drives less scary than when I took my Camaro out last Friday, haha.


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

TheCruzen said:


> 9 days
> 
> Nine days from the cruze shell rolling into the garage to a running driving vehicle.
> 
> ...


That’s incredible, that’s got to be a first in terms of a 2.0T swapped Cruze! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Based on what I've been able to find, this is the only 2.0l swapped 1st gen. And for good reason, the wiring is a nightmare.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> Based on what I've been able to find, this is the only 2.0l swapped 1st gen. And for good reason, the wiring is a nightmare.


There's another person working on it in NY, but knowing him it won't be successful lol


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

anthonysmith93- Harsh

It's possible, just not easy. I've done alot of this stuff before but never at this scale. Unless you can find someone to program the computers to play nice, using the buick harness is the only option and will require quite a bit of modification to fit the cruze. The worst part is just figuring out what is different between the 2 vehicles, and that NONE of the wires to the same things are the same colors and most of the connectors are a different pinout. I think i spent as much time doing wiring things as I did changing over the drivetrain and pulling the dash.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> anthonysmith93- Harsh
> 
> It's possible, just not easy. I've done alot of this stuff before but never at this scale. Unless you can find someone to program the computers to play nice, using the buick harness is the only option and will require quite a bit of modification to fit the cruze. The worst part is just figuring out what is different between the 2 vehicles, and that NONE of the wires to the same things are the same colors and most of the connectors are a different pinout. I think i spent as much time doing wiring things as I did changing over the drivetrain and pulling the dash.


Lol yeah it's harsh but he's got a bit of a bad reputation, so it's probably more true than it is harsh lol. 
I definitely understand it's possible though, but it helps to have you're knowledge and determination. Otherwise we'd all have a 2.0T cruze lol.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Anyone could have a 2.0T Cruze. Only it'd be a diesel....
Cruzen, very good job. Thats flat-out moving for a swap nobody's done before.
I find it hard to believe that GM changed wire colors for the same things between the models, as that is not "normal" procedure....but I guess anything is possible. Different pinouts make sense, though.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

thebac said:


> Anyone could have a 2.0T Cruze. Only it'd be a diesel....
> Cruzen, very good job. Thats flat-out moving for a swap nobody's done before.
> I find it hard to believe that GM changed wire colors for the same things between the models, as that is not "normal" procedure....but I guess anything is possible. Different pinouts make sense, though.


True but the diesel is much less fun on the interstate with its 100 less HP


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> So far I've got the heatshields, exhaust, fuel system, rear suspension, and shifter cables moved over. Not sure if I'm going to run the buick exhaust tips or use downturns to make it look like a stocker, not really sold on the look of the buick tips anyways. I'll probably make up my mind as soon as I get a bumper on the car to see where they end up.


Will the Buick exhaust fit without any modification? What do you think the possibility of connecting it to a Cruze 1.4 is?



TheCruzen said:


> anthonysmith93- Harsh
> 
> It's possible, just not easy. I've done alot of this stuff before but never at this scale. Unless you can find someone to program the computers to play nice, using the buick harness is the only option and will require quite a bit of modification to fit the cruze. The worst part is just figuring out what is different between the 2 vehicles, and that NONE of the wires to the same things are the same colors and most of the connectors are a different pinout. I think i spent as much time doing wiring things as I did changing over the drivetrain and pulling the dash.


How much of the changeover have you documented?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

I'll start with the question of documentation, I didnt take as many pictures as I wanted to. Most of what I did was "little" tweaks, for the doors it was just reshaping the existing buick wire routing and changing the power mirror connectors, for the dash harness it was again mainly reshaping and extending a few wires for the onstar module. Wouldnt have been much help if I had documented the piles of wires, each car and set of options would require slightly different tweaks and you really have to put the harnesses next to each other to make sure they are as close to the same length and shape. The only thing that would be the same for another harness swap car is the wiring for the lights, and I didnt think anyone would really want to see that.

As for putting the buick exhaust on a cruze 1.4, I would go with the 2.0 exhaust if you want the dual tips and from the 2.4 if you just want a bigger diameter pipe. The issue comes from both buick engines having rear exhaust, I will have to look again but I know the buick exhaust has a 90 degree bend to attach to the bottom of the dump pipe. Also, the o2 sensor locations are different, the 2L has them both in the dump pipe (along with the first cat) and the 1.4 has one in the dump and one in the main exhaust.

EDIT: I didn't document much of the drivetrain install as I swapped it and the subframe and suspension and wheels as one unit, meaning it was just "take out big bolts, put big bolts back in" same story on the rear end and fuel system. Actually, the wiring is the main issue, everything else is just put the bolts in where you took them out. Also, the buick exhaust has additional mufflers at the tips, with a heatshield that the cruze only has 1 mount for.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

anthonysmith93 said:


> True but the diesel is much less fun on the interstate with its 100 less HP


Oh, Id be willing to bet you on that. There's this little thing called "torque"....
You have no idea what these diesels are capable of. 

Sorry for mucking up your thread, Cruzen. Love what you're doing.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> Now that you mention it...
> 
> 2014+ Cruze diesel in North America
> View attachment 264545
> ...


Broken pictures on our end too, but you're right I bet.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Now that you mention it...

2014+ Cruze diesel in North America
151 HP, 250 lb-ft

2013+ Verano 2.0
250 HP, 260 lb-ft

And I think it's safe to assume the gas engine is lighter


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

thebac, or anyone else with a diesel- does it make boost noises? 

The 1.4 doesn't make much at all (mine anyways), but the 2.0 you can hear a pretty good whistle and blow-off sound.

Also, the MT makes this 2.0 a blast to drive! (Around my neighborhood, still not legal yet)


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The 2.0TD makes 280 lb-ft on overboost - and it actually makes more than that in real life. Ours dynoed (stock) at about 260 wtq or something like that. But yeah, the horsepower figure is wayyyy lower.

You can hear the turbo and the wastegate a bit in the LUZ, yeah.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Small update, got a few of the little things taken care of in the last few days. 

Park brake cables are in and working
the rear lights and decklid wiring is finalized
repaired brake booster vacuum line fitting
installed T for boost gague if/when I get that far
married the buick shifter and boot to the cruze boot trim and bezel
bled rear brakes AGAIN
replaced busted battery tray from buick with a good one from the junkyard
fixed some of the wire routing
started looking at how to install/rewire cruze start button

Still waiting on some parts, as well as replenishment of funds, and it doesnt help that the remaining tasks involve a lot of work and a lot of thinking.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> Small update, got a few of the little things taken care of in the last few days.
> 
> Park brake cables are in and working
> the rear lights and decklid wiring is finalized
> ...


Sweet!! It’s come such a long way!


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

It continues to surprise and annoy me how different these sisters are, the rear calipers are the same casting and park brake linkage, but the verano has 1 boss drilled and threaded and the cruze has another, about 270 degrees off from each other. Actually had to drill and tapp the other boss on the verano callipers so I could clock the park brake lever and bracket properly for the cruze cables. Would have been easier to start with an rs or ltz with rear disks so I could avoid this little mess with the park brake and cable. I think I'm doing pretty good on cost so far though, about what I expected, but more than I hoped it would cost. Hope I can get the hood and rear bumper local to avoid the shipping or repaint costs.

taxman- looking at car-part.com too, deffinately better prices than local places or even ebay if you don't include shipping

EDIT: If you want to see the barely modded callipers, let me know and I'll post pics


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

TheCruzen said:


> taxman- looking at car-part.com too, deffinately better prices than local places or even ebay if you don't include shipping


Earlier this month I drove 190 miles round trip to pick up a $100 hood for my ML350. And it was in the correct very rare color (Black Opal / Green-Black Metallic). It wasn't perfect, but once I clean up the surface rust under the Mercedes badge it'll be fine. Both the rust spot and the one small dent were disclosed in the car-part description, and were the reasons is was $100 and not $250. Got it from a place in the middle of nowhere east of Milan. Would have no idea that store ever existed without Car-Part.

Last year I bought a headlight for the ML from a place in Ohio. It was only $40 and in A0 condition. They charged $25 more to ship it. Then it came here, lens was very yellow and a mounting tab was broken off. I don't buy plastic headlights by phone any more.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

1/2" of toe out, a half inch! All I did was change bodies!

Combine that with a pull to the left from a steering wheel position sensor in need of calibration and it explains why it was such a handful.

The car now has properly bled and functional power brakes. Also, I have decided to forego the purchase of a matching hood. I plan to replace the hood on my eco and use it's mangled and straightened hood on 2.0 after giving it a rattle can paint job to "match" the black of 2.0. That way I only have to buy 1 hood and it will help with the resale value of the eco. I am currently working on sourcing the correct rear bumper for the rear sensors to mount, not sure if I care what color as the hood will already be mismatched so what is one more panel at that point.

Anyone have or know anyone that has a set of stock eco springs they are willing to part with?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Not bad!

Cheap hood


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

When I replaced the subframe and lower control arms on my '98 Cavalier (after the stock subframe developed a 360 degree crack between the front and rear mounting points of the passenger-side LCA while we were driving, about a mile from our house at the time), I want to say it had about 3 degrees of toe out on each side. Driving it to the dealer to have it aligned was absolutely terrifying.

My Camaro, right now, is even worse. The alignment was a quickly done eye-ball job, and clearly is nowhere near close to good, but with the *massive* dead zone in the steering box, it was nearly impossible to keep in the lane on a straight portion of the road - let alone in a gradual bend.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

It doesn't have 16k miles on it, and it doesn't come with a Verano subframe, but...


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

TheCruzen said:


> Most of what I did was "little" tweaks, for the doors it was just reshaping the existing buick wire routing and changing the power mirror connectors, for the dash harness it was again mainly reshaping and extending a few wires for the onstar module. Wouldnt have been much help if I had documented the piles of wires, each car and set of options would require slightly different tweaks and you really have to put the harnesses next to each other to make sure they are as close to the same length and shape. The only thing that would be the same for another harness swap car is the wiring for the lights, and I didnt think anyone would really want to see that.


Could more of the Buick parts be swapped into the Cruze to avoid some of the wiring issues? Like dash, door panels, etc.

Amazing job BTW.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

A2chris- No, because of the odd shaped A-pillar and door the buick has a different shape to the interior as well, meaning the dash might fit but wouldnt line up with anything else in the interior and all 4 doors are different shapes inside and out.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Got the condenser in, the bumper put togeather and on the car last night, I'll get a pic of it this evening. Still need to find some way of calibrating the steering sensor and finish some interior things like the radio controls and seat wiring. Also pulled the bent hood off my Eco last night and set it aside to get painted rattle-can black, picked up the replacement hood for the Eco this morning and it makes a heck of a difference.

First pic is of the Eco before I straightened the hood and made it a bit more ugly (but so it would close), seccond pic is it with the new hood. I'll get a pic of the red good this evening as well.

Probably going to stop and pick up a black rear bumper and move the sensor mounts from the buick part to the cruze part. I wanted to get one with the sensor mounts but they are hard-ish to come by as they only ever came with blind spot on the later cars and only the Ltz (I dont want an rs bumper).

EDIT: So there is no confusion, the red cruze is my Eco and NOT the 2.0 swapped one


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Just make sure to seal the connections for the blind spot sensors - the crazy electrical gremlins they can cause when they corrode and short can be pretty, well...crazy.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> Got the condenser in, the bumper put togeather and on the car last night, I'll get a pic of it this evening. Still need to find some way of calibrating the steering sensor and finish some interior things like the radio controls and seat wiring. Also pulled the bent hood off my Eco last night and set it aside to get painted rattle-can black, picked up the replacement hood for the Eco this morning and it makes a heck of a difference.
> 
> First pic is of the Eco before I straightened the hood and made it a bit more ugly (but so it would close), seccond pic is it with the new hood. I'll get a pic of the red good this evening as well.
> 
> Probably going to stop and pick up a black rear bumper and move the sensor mounts from the buick part to the cruze part. I wanted to get one with the sensor mounts but they are hard-ish to come by as they only ever came with blind spot on the later cars and only the Ltz (I dont want an rs bumper).



Starting to look pretty good!


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Got the start button installed in its final location, loose paint off hood, hood painted and installed, radio controls trimmed to fit in cruze dash, and mounts made for rear exhaust shields (my dad did that last one because he was bored)


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

I was just thinking today how your swap was going. Nice to see the great progress.  

I want 1/4 mile times next....LOL


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> Got the start button installed in its final location, loose paint off hood, hood painted and installed, radio controls trimmed to fit in cruze dash, and mounts made for rear exhaust shields (my dad did that last one because he was bored)


Great spot for the button









Can you get a wider shot here - not sure what I'm looking at?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Got the car out for a test of the steering sensor calibration (still not right) and took some pics of it in the neighbors driveway.

Blasirl- plate bracket attaches to the car via one of the rear bumper crash bar bolts, then has a hole to bolt the buick heatshield mount to. The first pic is looking down on the drivers side of the bar, the second from underneath. In one pic in this post you can see the passenger side bracket peeking out from behind the crash bar


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Still looking to find a set of stock ECO springs, local places all tell me thier databases dont distinguish between ECO and standard but do list the diesel and standard as sepparate after the 2014my (first my for diesel in NA) Not having much luck on eBay or Craigslist. If you have or know of someone that has a set please let me know.

Any assistance would be apreciated.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Is the 2.0 an aluminum block engine, or would diesel springs possibly be more appropriate?

Eco auto front springs are $52ea, Eco manual springs $56 at Ed Rinke:

https://www.gmoutletparts.com/v-201...4-gas/front-suspension--struts-and-components

Rears $42 and it looks like Eco is the same as LT:

https://www.gmoutletparts.com/v-201...-1-4l-l4-gas/rear-suspension--rear-suspension


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Taxman- LUJ/LUV (1.4T) is 250lbs dry, LHU (2.0T) is 310-330lbs dry, and the LUZ (diesel) is upwards of 380lbs dry. 
The 6T40 is 180lbs incl fluid, the F40 is 125lbs, and the Asin trans is 200lbs

What I WAS beginning to look at was ECO front and 30mm lowering springs rear, thinking the extra weight in the nose should match them fairly well without dragging the front lip on the ground. At the same time I was also considering ECO springs with spacers in the front to lift it just enough to compensate for the extra 80lbs of heft (if it really looked that bad).

Then I looked up the weights of the transmissions and discovered the 2.0T + F40 is only max _*25lbs*_ heavier than the 1.4T + 6T40, my work toolbag weighs more than that and it sits in the passenger footwell more often than not (in my ECO), so the Auto ECO springs should work perfectly.

EDIT: upon further consideration, Maybe manual ECO driver and auto ECO passenger should keep the difference from stock corner weight about the same? to keep the front level? the M32 only weighs 92lbs putting an extra 30lb on the LF and 60+ on the passenger, so with time it should sag level?


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Just looked at Rockauto. They show the 2.0T Verano strut/spring assy is the same as the Cruze Diesel.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Thebac- That's probably because of the added weight from all the options and extra sound deadening the Buick has, but even before I tore apart the Buick it sat higher than I liked (may be due to living with my ECO the last year+) so I'd like to try matching that


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Then Id just use the 1.4T/auto springs. As you said, you're only looking at a 25lbs or so difference...and if anything, it would sit very slightly lower which is what you're after.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

@TheCruzen: Since you started this thread, I'd been looking again at 2.0 engine cars and started thinking about buying a stick shift GS for a project. 

It looks like I'm going to have to budget 800lb for the cradle, suspension, drivetrain, radiators and two wheels. That sounds like 1300lb for an Ariel Atom type vehicle or 1400-1500 for a dune buggy.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Just an update of the financial situation of the project.

So far I've spent $8003 on this swap, using up my savings and then some, with another $500-ish still left in parts and services needed (eg. rear bumper & ac recharge). Hopefully I will be able to get some things sorted out in the next few weeks and get my bank account back to a less restrictive state. In the mean time there are still some things I can do on the car (I actually have a list) with the parts I have on hand, a few of them not requiring parts at all. In addition, I have a bunch of things I can put up for sale to help recover some of the costs I have incurred during the process of carrying out this fantastic project.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Accidentally got in contact with the guy in new york via instagram (I assume its the same guy, how many 2.0 swapps can there be?) seems like he will be successful from what we've conversed about so far


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Finally got arround to taking a vid of the thing...


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Awesome!!!! I am beyond excited for your build!


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Any of you wondering where I get it from...








This is my dads project that WILL be done in time for the woodward dream cruise.








It's a 1968 c10 that just arrived from Montana after months of sitting trapped in snow on a farm. It will receive a 700+hp 540 BBC and look just the way it does.

See, I got it from somewhere!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You'll probably have that done before my Camaro is - thing seems to never be done!


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Cruze title is finally on its way to me!


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Yes, there are things to be done on the car, but NO. It's hot, bugs, would rather wait for paycheck and... Motivation!


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

As of yesterday I no longer have to look at the Buick shell sitting in my yard. Now it's the junk yard's problem!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So that should be a little extra money there!

Did you change any of the seats out to the Buick seats?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Mp81- No, rear seats were damaged and the fronts might be going in my dads c10. I didnt want the extra weight of the power heated seats in the cruze either. The buick shell weighd in at 1900lb with no wheels


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

You'll regret that decision about the heated seats come this January. LOL


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

thebac said:


> You'll regret that decision about the heated seats come this January. LOL


You're not wrong, haha.

We have heated seats in the '14 CTD and my Volt (along with the heated wheel), and it's something I wouldn't be without. 

But - easy to add, if you don't want the power tracks.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

I plan to weigh Cruzen 2.0 soon, curious to know exactly how much difference there is from a cruze to a verano. Also, some time this week I shall get this pile titled, insured, registered and used to pay off the ECO so I can sell it soonish


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

How much are you selling it for?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Looking to get $7k for the ECO (not the 2.0)


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

Ah, I see, I was wondering why you would unload the only running 2.0 cruze so fast. Selling the ECO makes sense though.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Just an update, due to my finances being low and now waiting on MI SOS, there has been a lack of progress (the heat and humidity don't help much either). For the SOS problem, I must wait for the MI title (in my name) for 2.0 to arrive before it can be on the road. I have, however, acquired a few more parts and hope to get some things done this weekend such as fitting the rear bumper and exhaust tips as well as final assembly and installation of the front bumper with the correct radiator baffles, lip, and lower bumper closing panel. To such end, I picked up most of said parts this afternoon in addition to the fasteners and clips to install both bumpers and the accompanying wheel arch plastics.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You'll be waiting 4-6 weeks, if I remember correctly back to the Cav. I had to do the same thing.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Do the Verano exhaust tips exit under the Cruze bumper valence or do you think you'll have to trim the plastic some?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Not sure about exhaust tips, just got the rear bumper and havent had it anywhere near the car yet. Ill find out tomorow.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you for not being "That Guy" and promising a swap with no intent to even take the 1st step.. LOL I won't bother telling you how long its taking me to put a Subaru engine back into a Subaru. Your funds seem to be way more than I can toss all at once.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Merc6 said:


> Thank you for not being "That Guy" and promising a swap with no intent to even take the 1st step.. LOL I won't bother telling you how long its taking me to put a Subaru engine back into a Subaru. Your funds seem to be way more than I can toss all at once.


Ive been "working on" swapping a Duramax into a 1/2ton RC/SB 2wd Silverado for over 5 years. Lost interest, and it just sits in the garage. I really like what Cruzen is doing. It should be a very fun car when he's done.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

thebac said:


> Ive been "working on" swapping a Duramax into a 1/2ton RC/SB 2wd Silverado for over 5 years. Lost interest, and it just sits in the garage. I really like what Cruzen is doing. It should be a very fun car when he's done.


My thing is when it runs, how long will it run before something else breaks? LOL Already in pieces it can't break anymore, right? I changed jobs and the funds slowly came back to positive but the days off kinda left, Reason you barely see me here or the FB group(s) The new job almost stopped me from doing Lordstown this year hopefully it will happen again next year.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

In terms of funds, I've been looking for a project (and have had a few come and go, leaving me with slightly increased funds each time) for the last 5 years or so, with a full time job and relatively low expenses my reserves have grown rapidly in the past two years.

On the subject of not being "that guy" avoiding that title is the reason I didn't post anything till I had the Buick paid for and only started this thread after receiving the car.

Trying to make this thing a daily is helping to keep me interested in the completion of this project.

SOS said 2 weeks max

For a bit more background, this will be my 3rd engine swap (the first 2 were just direct replacements for dead ones), I'm into electronics so I've done a lot of "complex" wiring in the past both for personal projects and for work, and I just like having something to work on (even if individual tasks annoy me)

UPDATE: stock verano tips would probably require quite a bit of trimming


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> I'm into electronics so I've done a lot of "complex" wiring in the past both for personal projects and for work, and I just like having something to work on (even if individual tasks annoy me)
> 
> UPDATE: stock verano tips would probably require quite a bit of trimming



Could I persuade you to try and build an interface for a radar/laser detector to mute the stereo when it goes off?

Verano Tips - was that in reply to me?


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

I think he was replying to my question concerning the Cruze bumper with the rear exit exhaust (instead of down exit). Id jump all over that dual exhaust if it fit.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@*thebac* - correct, I was refering to your post asking how the exhaust would interfere with the bumper. I was only partially correct, however some trim is still required. If you would be satisfied with only one tip, you could use a regular/base 2.4L Verano muffler and final section, then you could just flex the bumper a bit and let it rub on the tip. If you are set on duals, since you will have to cut a notch on the other side, another inch or 2 of trim on the drivers side shouldn't be a problem (as you've already "damaged" the bumper to make the second tip fit). Keep in mind that the Vreano exhaust requires an additional exhaust hanger on the passenger side and is NOT the same as the drivers side. That said, all the other exhaust hangers are the same. The final thing worth thinking about is that the Verano has secondary mufflers by the tips, and along with those are heat shields that have only 1 mount on the cruze body and all 3 on the Verano body (thus the brackets my dad made up).

@*Blasirl* - Without investing too much time into your question, there are only 2 ways of implementing such a system and both would require some small ammount of soldering or modification on your end. Also, money and car parts are good motivators...


I was able to do a final assembly of the front end, assemble the rear bumper with sensors (via jb weld), cut off and begin installation of exhaust tips, and an oil change.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks for the detailed reply, Cruzen.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

PM'd


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Little crooked, but I can fix that later if it bothers me.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't know if this is legal in the US, but the stock exhaust pipe on my 2012 diesel finishes just before the rear diffuser. It points down and is invisible to following traffic. It is I believe about 2.5 inches in diameter and in 6 years I have never had any soot on the bodywork.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

TheCruzen said:


> Little crooked, but I can fix that later if it bothers me.


 Just my opinion, but I think a small space between the "N" and the "2" would look more balanced. This is just my taste and not being critical.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@*Aussie My ECO has a similarly hidden tip, as did the black cruze before I got started. I might mimic this at some point, but I kinda like the oddness of the polished stainless downturns sticking out from under the bumper, at least for the moment. I agree about the spacing, that's more what I was referring to than the slight crookedness (but now thats bugging me too, will have to fix).

EDIT: The attached pictures were taken yesterday and the badge pic was taken this evening*


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

I like that look. ^^^


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@*thebac* The more car I put around them, the more they grow on me. As I said, for now that's the way it is, but I may change them later.... which is the same story with every build.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2.0 badge will make folks google and still find the diesel. Sleeper even when you try to not make it be.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Merc6 One small indication of what the car is, most wont care to look into what it means, the rest will find out what it really is (most would probably google "cruzen 2.0" rather than cruze 2.0 because it doesnt say cruze on it). The badge is acctually more for my personal enjoyment so that I know it doesnt LOOK like any other cruze but it still blends in


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> @*Aussie My ECO has a similarly hidden tip, as did the black cruze before I got started. I might mimic this at some point, but I kinda like the oddness of the polished stainless downturns sticking out from under the bumper, at least for the moment. I agree about the spacing, that's more what I was referring to than the slight crookedness (but now thats bugging me too, will have to fix).
> 
> EDIT: The attached pictures were taken yesterday and the badge pic was taken this evening*


Is it possible to take a few more of the rear. Less glare / shadows and some side shots would be nice.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Blasirl I will try for better pics tomorrow, it was getting dark when I took the last few


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Pics


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

You might want to take that fender off, warm up the paint with a heat gun, and give it some whacks with a rubber mallet from the back side.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@*Taxman*
.... You haven"t seen my first car, last/second car (ECO was the third), or the family fleet. I really would rather it not look good so I don't have to worry about it.

Also, that rocker panel looks a whole lot worse in person...


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

TheCruzen said:


> I really would rather it not look good so I don't have to worry about it.


Yeah, My 2016 is too perfect for living on a dirt road, I drive 10mph for half a mile until I get to pavement because I'm afraid to put the first stone chip in it. On the plus side, the engine's warmed up before I accelerate to 60mph. On the minus side, it gets crappy MPG driving in 2nd gear for 3 minutes. 

BTW, is the paint scraped off your left rocker? I assume you'll paint it, or at least put some POR-15 on it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

TheCruzen said:


> ...Also, that rocker panel looks a whole lot worse in person...


As does most the gen 1 Cruze out there on the road. LOL even mine was damaged but no tears in it.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Due to the car's former condition it got forked around quite a bit. As a result the left rocker is pretty messed up and the underside of the floor has some dents and scrapes too.

I do plan to make an attempt at sealing it to keep the rust at bay. Who knows, maybe one day I'll get a pristine shell and move everything into that.

@*Merc6* Even my ECO has a good size dent in the rocker from the previous owner, no paint damage though.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Just to have wipers with more speed control than off/on. 1 relay powers the whole thing and the other 2 are for speed control, will have low, mid, high, and off


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> Even my ECO has a good size dent in the rocker from the previous owner, no paint damage though.


Possible dry ice fix there - cheapest route


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Got the car plated and insured yesterday, drove it to work today. Found a couple small problems and one major issue. Now I'm fighting with calibrating the steering angle sensor.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> Got the car plated and insured yesterday, drove it to work today. Found a couple small problems and one major issue. Now I'm fighting with calibrating the steering angle sensor.


Sweet!! Was the steering angle sensor your major issue?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@anthonysmith93 Yes, its the only thing that I can't easily overcome.

In other news, on my way home from work there was a Focus ST with loud exhaust that wanted to play. They couldn't keep up.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> @anthonysmith93 Yes, its the only thing that I can't easily overcome.
> 
> In other news, on my way home from work there was a Focus ST with loud exhaust that wanted to play. They couldn't keep up.


Sweeeeeet slayin STs all day


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

LOL That didnt take long.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@thebac Little bit of light street racing (on woodward) never hurt anyone....


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> @*thebac* Little bit of light street racing (on woodward) never hurt anyone....


I'm assuming that wasn't you running around without the hood...or exhaust...whoever that was, was shooting a nice blue flame out the bottom.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@MP81 Not me, hood, full exhaust, no flames (I hope)


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That's what I figured, as I didn't see the two turndowns out back anyway. Can't say I saw your car, unless you weren't around Ducati.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Tundowns seem to reduce but may also slightly contribute to a drone at 1500 rpm when under load. Taking them off makes it worse, but I think changing the angle might lessen the sound. Said turndowns may disappear or get modified (butchered) soon, if only to test the theory...


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Can you rotate them without chopping them up?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> Tundowns seem to reduce but may also slightly contribute to a drone at 1500 rpm when under load. Taking them off makes it worse, but I think changing the angle might lessen the sound. Said turndowns may disappear or get modified (butchered) soon, if only to test the theory...


My buddy's '88 Mustang has an H-Pipe, into Bullets with turndowns right under the rear seat foot area. At first he didn't have turndowns, and the fumes from the exhaust were pretty potent (thankfully, it was corn-fed, so it smelled quite tasty). He added turndowns and it solved that issue, but the added drone on the freeway was pretty bad.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Taxman Rotated tips about 45 degrees outwards, much better, probably would get even better if i put some 45 degree tips on just to clear the bumper but still have them exiting away from the car instead of toward the ground under it.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Apologies for the lack of recent updates, life and trying to figure out why I can't upload pics has kept me from you....

In summary, it runs, it drives, it's quick, i'm getting used to the quickness (and the 28+mpg). Also, my list of things to fix is only 2/3 of a page long! (down from 2) I also have yet to get the ac filled and the steering sensor calibrated due to a SLIGHT lack of funds (like owing my parents no less than 4 digits of money to pay for insurance and my last paycheck being a little light, but I WILL/ALWAYS recover). 

In more recent news, I ordered and modified a single 90 degree bend (with a welded extension) to be 2 "perfect" exhaust tips. No more chrome, even less drone! And I continue to ignore the lack of air bags because of lazy and the lack of TC because I plan to have the AC and TC taken care of at the same time, and funds.... But then again, maybe a tune might have priority.... (maybe, prob not)


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Maybe your picture allowance is full, try deleting some older pictures from previous posts.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> Apologies for the lack of recent updates, life and trying to figure out why I can't upload pics has kept me from you....
> 
> In summary, it runs, it drives, it's quick, i'm getting used to the quickness (and the 28+mpg). Also, my list of things to fix is only 2/3 of a page long! (down from 2) I also have yet to get the ac filled and the steering sensor calibrated due to a SLIGHT lack of funds (like owing my parents no less than 4 digits of money to pay for insurance and my last paycheck being a little light, but I WILL/ALWAYS recover).
> 
> In more recent news, I ordered and modified a single 90 degree bend (with a welded extension) to be 2 "perfect" exhaust tips. No more chrome, even less drone! And I continue to ignore the lack of air bags because of lazy and the lack of TC because I plan to have the AC and TC taken care of at the same time, and funds.... But then again, maybe a tune might have priority.... (maybe, prob not)


Since you can't upload a photo currently, maybe you could do the almighty 0-60 video and upload to youtube?? You'd likely be the fastest cruze on there!! :wink:​


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@*anthonysmith93* Not fastest/quickest cruze, maybe fastest/quickest FWD cruze. Whilst helping my father with finding a chevy 292 6-cyl I met a guy that has such an engine... and he has a buddy with a ls powered rwd cruze built with the sole purpose of drifting (no idea which bodystyle). So ya, for price to performance, I win, until someone builds one for a total cost under 10k with more than 220hp.

Also, feel free to let me know if there is something specific you want to know about my 2.0L cruze.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This was taken on the racetrack where the Bathurst 1,000 is raced each year.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV2OaPdzDhk


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> @*anthonysmith93* Not fastest/quickest cruze, maybe fastest/quickest FWD cruze. Whilst helping my father with finding a chevy 292 6-cyl I met a guy that has such an engine... and he has a buddy with a ls powered rwd cruze built with the sole purpose of drifting (no idea which bodystyle). So ya, for price to performance, I win, until someone builds one for a total cost under 10k with more than 220hp.
> 
> Also, feel free to let me know if there is something specific you want to know about my 2.0L cruze.


I shoulda been more specific, cuz that's totally what I meant haha. The fastest fwd Cruze without being a full on crazy build of course. I know there's race car Cruzes with only Cruze shells, and there's a couple crazy big engine RWD ones in Australia too.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Had to make a run up I75 for work today, on the way back I met a subaru wrx (of unknown year, but looked like a 2014-217) that was able to get ahead in first gear (my traction control still is not working and it spins the tires mid to top of 1st gear so I have so short-shift to second) but wasn't running away from me either... 

Went down to woodward as well but didn't see anything interesting or find anyone else to run with.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> Went down to woodward as well but didn't see anything interesting or find anyone else to play with.


You should have come up to Square Lake...Kingswood plaza was _nuts_. All of Bloomfield Hills PD, along with some of the state troopers, had to come in and shut everything down - every spot was full, easily a thousand people. I've never seen it even remotely that busy in years past.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Maybe I'll drop by this afternoon/evening


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It'll be dead - Woodward attendance even on a Friday is basically nothing the week after the cruise, haha.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Currently working on getting the airbags and steering sensor working, as well as figuring out a best of all worlds (NVH, performance, longevity) solution to the sloppiness of the stock Verano engine + trans mounts. The first two should be solved by swapping some steering column parts/sensors that I shall pick up later this week. As for the last, I am looking at adding an additional torque mount/limiter and will be posting pics of the final result.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 9, 2015)

Man just found out about this build! I'm just up in Saginaw and really want to see and ride in this beast!

Join our Facebook Group - Michigan Cruze and Sonic Collective


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@rjones1214 
If the guy in NY gets his 2.0 cruze running properly with all the mods he's done to the car and the engine, then his will be the true beast (he's cruze_dirtydiane on instagram). My setup is (at least for now) stock engine and no tune, I also have the added weight of using the entirety of the buick's electronics (even the wiring harness is 2x the weight) whereas he is using the entirety of the cruze with a 2.0l dropped into it. That said, after 9 days mine was daily driveable and I think it's been close to 2 weeks since he pulled the 1.4 out of his...


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 9, 2015)

I have seem his build and I know it's going a lot slower for him. It would take me a couple months to do the swap as well. I'm just surprised I just found out about yours and it's even close by


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

I do realize that I'm the odd one, between my comparatively immense amount of free time, my large monetary reserves (at least when I started I had 6k in savings), my age (22) with no relationship and living with parents (I do pay rent though), and my ability to quickly discern and overcome obstacles has made it so I (even regardless of funds) can make, find, or buy a solution to just about any problem.

That said, my current income, my current bills, and what things I need to purchase have slowed my progress somewhat.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Don't know if this link will work, but this is a video of a RWD burnout Cruze.

https://www.facebook.com/1989301884673520/videos/321752195067156/?hc_ref=ARQXER5MpFxQlIKQu5twCGxrrZvjqBjVeLuN00hY5eMFrbxwnoNyNVCdzb6KqsS9NBM&fref=gs&dti=112488162942&hc_location=group&__xts


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Any interest in an abridged version of this build log after it's "finished"???

I'm contemplating a simplified/ how to version of this long winded build.

Please let me know your thoughts on the matter.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> Any interest in an abridged version of this build log after it's "finished"???
> 
> I'm contemplating a simplified/ how to version of this long winded build.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts on the matter.


I'm sure at least a few of us would be interested in that!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I think it would be a worthwhile endeavor.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Photo Backlog (image upload and view are broken on mobile)

Best shots of the outside so far. A couple things have changed since, exhaust tips are different and more hidden, and the front emblem is on. (please ignore crooked 2.0 badge, it was fixed shortly after)






































Additional torque mount to combat flop in stock Buick mounts. It's not pretty, the welds are absolutely atrocious (just the body side mount), but it ain't coming off on its own. The link was about $9 on ebay and the brackets were thrown together with stuff I had on hand.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That totally looks like the torque strut on the bottom of a Cavalier. I had to replace mine when the subframe cracked 360 degrees around:


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@*MP81* 
Not quite, the cav (at least the last generation) is the same width both ends (I fixed one up, my mother drives it), the one I got is for some late 80's pontiac and the small end is noticeably narrower. This was not deliberate, just looked like I could make it work. In the end the slightly narrower end made it so it would fit without hitting anything right there at the end of the engine (mount, frame, air box, etc)

EDIT: I had to replace 3 of the 4 engine/trans mounts on my cav due to excessive engine movement that made shifting a bit weird.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

I have been lamenting my issues with a damaged BCM (probably my fault) lately, but then I saw this video and saw/heard what happens when things go REALLY wrong (example starts about 9m into video)


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> I have been lamenting my issues with a damaged BCM (probably my fault) lately, but then I saw this video and saw/heard what happens when things go REALLY wrong (example starts about 9m into video)


haha I love hoovies garage, and I’ve seen that video! Bad BCMs can be quite troubling. What’s up with yours?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

I was trying to figure out how to resolve the reversed pass window motor control and seem to have shorted 12v to the main data line from the driver window switch to the BCM, now there are various communication errors and I can only control the windows from the switches in their respective doors. As soon as I have $200 I shall fix this issue, might even happen in the next couple weeks. Including the aforementioned issue, there are only five things left on my list of things to do/solve/fix.



....for now


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> I was trying to figure out how to resolve the reversed pass window motor control and seem to have shorted 12v to the main data line from the driver window switch to the BCM, now there are various communication errors and I can only control the windows from the switches in their respective doors. As soon as I have $200 I shall fix this issue, might even happen in the next couple weeks. Including the aforementioned issue, there are only five things left on my list of things to do/solve/fix.
> 
> 
> 
> ....for now



Whats on the list?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Blasirl

charge a/c
finish fitting radio controls
replace bent rear z-link/watts-link
make some sort of climate controls work
replace & reprogram BCM


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> @*Blasirl*
> 
> charge a/c
> finish fitting radio controls
> ...



If you figure out the watts link, this guy needs help: 

[h=1]Replacing rear trailing arm watts link 2014 Ltz[/h]
I assume you are using the Cruze radio or did you use all the Verano boxes?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Unrelated to current stream of consciousness, current exhaust tips









Cruzen 2.0 + dirt road + me not caring enough to wash it


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@*Blasirl* I used the entire electrical system from the Buick, engine harness, body harness, ecu, bcm, onstar, climate control module, radio, anything that would be problematic to make work with the Buick parts....


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> @*Blasirl* I used the entire electrical system from the Buick, engine harness, body harness, ecu, bcm, onstar, climate control module, radio, anything that would be problematic to make work with the Buick parts....


Were you able to make the Cruze steering wheel work or is that also from the Verano?

This puzzle is beginning to show itself as a mind bender! More pictures please.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Blasirl Cruze wheel, but only because it has the verano clockspring, airbag guts, steering sensor, and wheel harness. Cosmetically it is a Cruze wheel, but not on the inside. 

I still plan to do a better, more condesed version of this thread after I get a few more things taken care of with it. Be warned, I'm not used to taking pictures of things while I'm working so there arent as many pictures as even I was hoping for


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> @*Blasirl* Cruze wheel, but only because it has the verano clockspring, airbag guts, steering sensor, and wheel harness. Cosmetically it is a Cruze wheel, but not on the inside.
> 
> I still plan to do a better, more condesed version of this thread after I get a few more things taken care of with it. Be warned, I'm not used to taking pictures of things while I'm working so there arent as many pictures as even I was hoping for


How did you change the airbag cover?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@*Blasirl* The cover is just held in place by some tabs, fairly easy to pop it off and put the replacement on


This change was only needed because the cruze has 1 igniter and the buick has 2 (using the cruze airbag and the buick control module would result in a "service airbag" light)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> @*Blasirl* The cover is just held in place by some tabs, fairly easy to pop it off and put the replacement on
> 
> 
> This change was only needed because the cruze has 1 igniter and the buick has 2 (using the cruze airbag and the buick control module would result in a "service airbag" light)


Any Chance of some pictures?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Tabs.....


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Thoughts?


(the cruze shell was originally a 2lt and the replacement decklid had the LT badge on it)


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd just go with the T.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Replaced rear trans mount with a solid bushing one (Rear Lower Transmission Mount) due to continued annoyance caused by the ammount of "flop" in the drivetrain. Took these two (only one vid alowed per post for me atm, other vid in next post) while I was at it.

Most likely I will be showing what it sounds like with the main muffler bypassed (via a "loud-valve") in the future if I get there


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

(Anyone know why the forum requires 30sec between posts? I'm just curious to know what prompted this restriction)


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

I'll probably end up doing it eventually, but let me know if you want to hear this thing with the main muffler bypassed, sooner rather than later!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> Replaced rear trans mount with a solid bushing one (Rear Lower Transmission Mount) due to continued annoyance caused by the ammount of "flop" in the drivetrain. Took these two (only one vid alowed per post for me atm, other vid in next post) while I was at it.
> 
> Most likely I will be showing what it sounds like with the main muffler bypassed (via a "loud-valve") in the future if I get there


This is a 100% stock Verano exhaust? While I like how it sounds, I hear turbo and it is pretty loud for a Buick, just sayin'



TheCruzen said:


> (Anyone know why the forum requires 30sec between posts? I'm just curious to know what prompted this restriction)


To answer your question about the 30 sec rule, probably to help stop double posting. I've been know to double post on accident and that is usually because the website is slow and I see nothing happening so I hit post again and again.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Blasirl The first minute of cold start holds high idle for a bit and slowly idles down. If you look at what GM has to say about the exhaust on the verano, they say they spent lots of money to make it quiet durring normal driving but more agressive when you lean on it.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Just ordered a set of eco springs and some other more cosmetic-ish (mostly functional) bits


----------



## chevyguy75 (Oct 13, 2018)

so your saying those Saturn rims will fit on my 2014 Diesel Curze?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

chevyguy75 said:


> so your saying those Saturn rims will fit on my 2014 Diesel Curze?


Sure looks like it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

chevyguy75 said:


> so your saying those Saturn rims will fit on my 2014 Diesel Curze?


Diesels are 5x115 as well as the Verano and a few others.

*Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's*

*Cruze OEM Wheel Options*

Saturn lug spacing


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@chevyguy75 The offset is a bit off and with the bigger verano brakes, though they would have been fine without it, the fronts looked a bit too close to the calipers so I threw a pair of 3mm spacers on the front. But they did clear without the spacers.

Also, the same wheels were avalable on the up to 2008 or 09 equinox and the 2013 captiva. Along with a few other styles like a silver 5 spoke 18x7


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

To @*chevyguy75* and all others interested in these Wheels for their cruze, keep in mind these are SUV wheels and as such are heavier than your stock wheels of similar size!

And they ONLY fit the diesel!


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Sounding a bit more Rowdy now (electric cutout to bypass main muffler to left tailpipe, plan to keep it closed for the most part)


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Not sure if anyone cares, but I installed additional forward lighting for conditions that require more lighting than the stock setup allows and at the same time (since I had the bumper off anyways) I also blocked off the lower grill to assist with warming up the engine in the frigid temps that occur in a typical Michigan winter. 

The lights were just some that I had laying around and once installed, they turned out to be a bit more "flood light" than I was hoping for as they were sold as "spot light" and I had never actually used the lights for more than just making sure they worked (I kept meaning to use them for SOMETHING, including reverse lights for a few different vehicles) but never did until now. 

The blocker for the lower grill was made from some 1/8 inch polycarbonate (aged an unknown number of years and too breakable for its intended use) that I got from my job after it was removed from a slam-a-winner, due to excessive cracking, that I painted black on the inside and zip-tied to the bumper so I would be able to remove it if it turned out to restrict airflow too much. 

I have yet to take a picture with both the upper grill and lower block off installed because I had left the upper grill off to have access to the lights for adjustment purposes and after adjusting them I have not yet taken a picture of the front of the car, but you should still be able to get the idea from what I do have pictures of.
























grill is only resting in place for this pic









(light bracket was painted black after fabrication was complete)


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Cruzen2.0 - Part1 (Initial Build)

Cruzen2.0 - Part 2 (Gradual Mods, Upgrades, and Repairs)


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

So, yesterday I got the led driving lights I had installed previously, that turned out to be floods, swapped out for some yellow spots that are much brighter and not as harsh to look at either.

I also got around to firming up the front trans mount, in the same way I did the rear, by stuffing chunks of plastic in the voids. Now I seem to have found the best compromise between engine movement control and NVH, the solid mount worked well just by itself but was too harsh and the pure stock setup was too loose.

Didn't get to jacking up the car to measure exhaust or unjam the cutout, but I did start looking to see if I could find any info on how to wire the verano ECM for flex fuel. Its the same deal as with the Cruze, the tables are in there but it doesnt have a sensor. If anyone can help me get a reply from BNR on the subject I woukd greatly appreciate it. Sent them a couple messages and even PMd Jerry on here, no response even to say "go away".


----------



## Ctradie (4 mo ago)

TheCruzen said:


> Background:
> My 2012 ECO MT has been named "Cruzen" so this is the build of "Cruzen2.0"
> My ECO is worth too much to do all these modifications to it.
> I WILL build the first(?) 2.0t 6MT CRUZE!
> ...


Hello my friends,
My engine 1.8 is damaged.
I would like to know if I can swap to buik verano engine on my chevy cruze so I get more power.
If the answer is yes, what should I Change ?
(All Verano wiring, ECU, BCM, key car … )
Please let me know ASAP


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ctradie said:


> Hello my friends,
> My engine 1.8 is damaged.
> I would like to know if I can swap to buik verano engine on my chevy cruze so I get more power.
> If the answer is yes, what should I Change ?
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

The OP has not been online here for about 5 months. You may want to start your own thread for more responses.


----------



## Cruze CTRL (Sep 16, 2021)

TheCruzen said:


> couple messages and even PMd Jerry on here, no response even to say "go away".


Away you went..


----------

